# "6-30" ja "6.30" (viiva ja piste kellonajan ilmauksissa)



## Gavril

Potilaskertomuksessa lukee (kyseessä on silmäkirurgian toimenpide):



> Ablaatio-alue klo *10-13*. Reiät klo *10-12* kolme ruptuuraa. Klo *6-30* vielä yksi ruptuura ilman ablaatio-aluetta.



Nähdäkseni ilmauksella "klo 10-13" tarkoitetaan "klo 10 - klo 13" ja vastaavasti "klo 10-12" tarkoittaa "klo 10 - klo 12".

Mutta tämä tulkinta on mahdotonta ilmauksen "klo 6-30" kohdalla, kun päivässä on vain 24 tuntia. 

Onko luonnolista kirjoittaa "6-30" tarkoittaen "6.30"?

Vai onko kyse lääkärin kirjoitusvirheestä, jossa tarkoitus oli käyttää pistettä?

Hyvää päivää,
G.


----------



## Kristoffer71

Tavallisessa elämässä kun kyse on kellonajasta, klo 6-30 ei ole tavallinen tapa kirjoittaa, vaan se olisi klo 6.30 tai joskus myös 6:30. Mutta en kyllä ymmärrä tätä lääketieteellistä kontekstia. Näyttää melkein siltä, kuin nämä kellonajat viittaisivat johonkin muuhun kuin aikaan.


----------



## Gavril

Päivitys:
Luettuani syvemmin kyseistä tekstiä tajusin, että näissä ilmauksissa ei ole kyse varsinaisesta kellonajasta, vaan todennäköisemmin silmätautiopille ominaisesta kielenkäytöstä, jossa "kellonajat" edustavat eri silmän vyöhykkeitä, tai jotakin sen kaltaista.

Tähän päivään asti en ollut (muistaakseni) nähnyt kyseistä kielenkäyttöä, enkä ole vielä täysin perillä siitä, mutta joka tapauksessa pahoittelen tulkintavirhettä, johon alkuperäinen kysymykseni perustui.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Tuohan on aika tavallinen tapa ilmaista suuntia vertaamalla niitä kellotauluun. Klo 12 on suoraan ylhäällä, klo 3 oikealla, klo 6 suoraan alhaalla ja klo 9 vasemmalla. Tässä tapauksessa "ablaatio-alue klo 10-13" tarkoittaisi siis tarkasteltavan alueen yläosaa, hieman enemmän pystyviivan vasemmalle painottuen. 6-30 lienee kirjoitusvirhe ja pitäisi olla 6.30, tarkoittaen klo 6 ja klo 7 puolivälissä.

Viitekehä voi toki olla myös vaakatasossa, jolloin klo 12 on suoraan edessä, klo 6 suoraan takana. Ilmasodasta kiinnostuneet tuntevat varmasti sellaiset englanninkieliset ilmaisut kuin _"6 o'clock high"_ tai _"check your six!"_.


----------

